# Using the CoilMaster 521 MiniTab with HG2's



## aktorsyl (8/5/17)

This is probably a bit of a silly question, but I've been reading up on this and making some calculations, and am still unsure about a couple of things.

I ordered my first RDA yesterday (will also be my first dual-coil setup), and it should be here tomorrow. Normally I use the CoilMaster 521 MiniTab, loaded with an LG HG2 battery, to build/test/fire my coils. Single-coils, so far.

My question comes to when I have dual-coils on the deck, and it's loaded onto the 521. Let's say the total resistance is 0.23 ohm. At 4.2 volts, that should pull 18A from the battery. The battery has a limit of 20A.. what happens if something goes wrong or I miscalculated the coils and the resistance is, let's say, 0.18 ohm? That would pull 23A, exceeding the battery limit.

What happens in this case?

PS: Unrelated question, but to have 0.3 ohm in total on a dual-coil setup, you would need 2x 0.6ohm coils, correct? Or still 2x 0.3 ohm coils?


----------



## Spydro (8/5/17)

Both the CDR and MVA ratings for the LG HG2 is 20A. Just pulsing your coil(s) only on the Tab to burn in should be fine.

Two 0.6Ω coils net a 0.3Ω dual coil build.

A good habit to get into is using this or something similar... http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/5/17)

The tab is not a mech mod, it has regulating circuity built into it. So it will have a buck & boost circuit as well as protection to not over-stress the battery. You will very often find that a tab can't even glow a set of coils, due to the regulated circuit keeping the battery within safe limits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

